# Al Wasseem



## iain48 (Oct 19, 2005)

I am guessing that she was a tanker as registered in Kuwait and managed by Commons , Newcastle. My dad sailed on her in 1977. Can anyone supply any info.
Thanks Iain48


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Iain,

I dont think she was a tanker, she was built in 1961 at A.G."Weser" Werk Seebeck-Bhn.[848] as *Eurybates*
Owner:Al Mouaket Shipping & Trading Co.Ltd.
Manager:Commont Brothers Ltd.
IMO:5109667
LOA x B x D :162.64 x 19.11 x 12.20
BRT:9533
DWT:10383
Eng:2S Turb.dr. geared to sc. shaft 5744kW[7700bhp]
Spd:17kn.
Flag:Kuwait
P.o.R.:Kuwait

Wharf details:


0848 Eurybates Turbinen Frachtschiff for Marchessini New York
148,74 19,05 12,19 1961 9600

also built as, so that could be sisterships, because all the details are the same. 
0847:Eurylochus
0846:Eurymachus


----------



## Jeff Egan (Jul 25, 2005)

The Kuwait Oil Tanker took over the management of thier tankers from Common Brothers about 1973 I had served on a couple and remember getting a letter from them asking me to leave Commons and join them so I dont think Al Wasseem was a tanker, my guess would be she was a sheep carrier, loading live sheep in Australia for the Gulf.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Iain,

Here the Eurymachus, which could be a "sistership" of the Eurybates,
and looked like this:


Note: By the way it'sn't a Blue Star Line,despite of the same funnel look.
Blue Star Line had also some Eury's earlier.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Blue Funnel had some "eurys" Blue Star funnel black band/white band/black band/ rest red with white circle and blue 5 pointed star.
Brightest lit funnel in British merchant navy.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

R58484956 said:


> Blue Funnel had some "eurys" Blue Star funnel black band/white band/black band/ rest red with white circle and blue 5 pointed star.
> Brightest lit funnel in British merchant navy.


Ahoy,
Thanks for the correction, I meant also the Blue Funnel for the "Eury's" and the funnel look like those from the Blue Star Line, it's a bit confusing.
But nevermind, hope that the ship above looks like the Eurybates we were looking for.


----------



## iain48 (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks for Al Wasseem replies, a big help as I remember my dad talking about live sheep carriers.
Regards Iain48


----------

